# Galvanized ... / ... LEAD



## Plumber_Bill (Jul 23, 2009)

Today:
http://www.watertechonline.com/news.asp?N_ID=72786

And included in the article above is this line.

The report recommends that to fully ensure lead is not released from galvanized plumbing, full home replacement of that plumbing is the most desirable option.

Now that should generate some work in the older cities.


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

ummmm, what does galvanized have to do with lead?? I don't believe galvanized steel has any lead in it.....


----------



## piercekiltoff (May 28, 2009)

protechplumbing said:


> ummmm, what does galvanized have to do with lead?? I don't believe galvanized steel has any lead in it.....


What he links to is talking about galvanized iron pipes...I'm not in that line of work, so I don't even know if that exists - but I'd assume if you can galvanize steel, they probably used to do it to iron.

However, I do have a client that is a rather large private water system (220 connections) that is replacing their well house, adding a soda ash injection system, and upgrading the well plumbing, because the low pH well water is causing the older plumbing in the houses (1970 to 1975 at the oldest) to leech contaminants - specifically, lead.


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

My point is that galvo pipe only contains 2 metals, steel and zinc. Where is the lead coming from???


----------



## piercekiltoff (May 28, 2009)

They add lead to the zinc bathes prior to hot-dipping materials. I'm sure they don't do this now with water pipe - but I doubt they were so sensitive in the past.


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

I learned somthing today :thumbsup:


----------

